# When to upgrade visual notification appliances



## Brian 2 (May 18, 2017)

Under the 2015 IFC/IEBC.     Level 2 alteration in an existing building with an existing horn only fire alarm system.    Tenant space is gutted and rebuilt.    Is there any Code basis requiring an upgrade to visual notification in the tenant space?    IEBC appears silent until you get to Level 3 alterations.


----------



## RLGA (May 18, 2017)

You can't make the building any less safe than it was prior to the alteration. Thus, the horn-only device must be reused or replaced with at least a similarly functioning device.


----------



## cda (May 18, 2017)

I thinking they should already be there.

If not than we require them to be installed,

Have not been questioned on it yet

Per IFC, and so the system meets NFPA 72 for dba level

Plus seems like it would be an ADA requirement for them to be installed??


----------



## cda (May 18, 2017)

Where are our manners Brain??

WELCOME

what do you do for a paycheck??


----------



## RLGA (May 18, 2017)

cda said:


> Plus seems like it would be an ADA requirement for them to be installed??


Per the 2010 ADA Standards:
*215.1 General.* Where fire alarm systems provide audible alarm coverage, alarms shall comply with 215.
*EXCEPTION: *In existing facilities, visible alarms shall not be required except where an existing fire alarm system is upgraded or replaced, or a new fire alarm system is installed.​


----------



## DuaneW (May 18, 2017)

ADA would only come in with the apartment designed for that. a normal apartment would not need a horn and strobe in them.


----------



## DuaneW (May 18, 2017)

However you would need horn and strobes in the hall way.


----------

